# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  [Solved] Reply/Quote Notification has been disabled

## Total Eclipse

*Updated*: The feature has been re-enabled.

Just to let you know, the quote notification has been disabled for the moment. After a few members reported issues, testing found the e-mail notification was fully out of action and the PM notification was a hit-and-miss. A few hours of debugging and testing failed to fix the issue. A replacement is currently being coded-up, however, it won't be turned on until the forum is more quieter to minimise the chance a possible outage would affect members.

To turn a negative into a positive, this is a chance to rewrite the feature itself. If you have any suggestions, ideas or feedback on the feature or the way it could act differently, post it here. No suggestion, idea or feedback is insignificant.  ::):

----------


## Anteros

Good to know!   Thanks for all your hard work!   ::):

----------


## L

Yay - I really like that feature

----------


## Koalafan

Hope you get the feature back and working!  ::):

----------


## Coffee

Will this just send quotes to my email or can I get it as a notification on this website?

----------


## Coffee

> It can do either, by default it will e-mail you. You can change it from E-mail to PM in your settings.



This is what I had it as, but it didn't work  ::'(:  it also didn't work for email. I'm probably doing something really wrong. Does it work for you?

----------


## Coffee

Nope, nothing. I did get one a few days ago but people have quoted me today and I haven't been getting any notifications. I had it set to PM for most of the day and there was nothing, so I switched it to email and then a couple more people quoted me and there was still nothing. So just switched it back to PM. Fix my life, MaxPower! Or I could just keep incessantly checking all of the threads I've posted in  ::D:

----------


## Coffee

> You reached your PM storage limit, I've up the limit. You should get a PM this time.



I got it! and I'm loving the little message that gets sent with the notification haha. Just for future reference, what is the limit?

Edit: Never mind, just found the limit number. Thank you!

----------

